# Baby corn snake, costs?



## superstar038 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hiya,

I'm looking into getting my OH a baby corn snake for his birthday and just thought I'd ask a few questions before deciding on anything!

How much roughly do they cost monthly, food, electric on heating etc?
What size viv is the best to start off with?

If anyone has any advise it would b much appreciated 

K


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

Most reptile equipment is fairly efficient these days. Corn snakes have no requirements where lighting is concerned, they only need a heat source, which can come from a heat mat or a ceramic heating element depending on the size of the vivarium and its material. 

The costs of electricity and food shouldn't amount to more than around £10. A pack of 100 pinky mice for example would cost about £15-20, and 100 mice would last for months with a young corn. 

A hatchling corn snake would be best kept in a small plastic tub. I favour modified Really Useful Boxes (RUBs), with the 9l. size being perfect. As a guideline, the length and width of the enclosure should roughly equal the length of the snake. A 3ft snake would ideally require a 2 x 1ft vivarium, for example.


----------



## superstar038 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thankyou!

i'm a bit of a reptile novice (as you can proberly tell) when you say modified, in what way?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

The box will need to have several air-holes punched into the sides and in one end of the lid, a hot screwdriver would do the job, as would a fine-tipped soldering iron. 

Also, RUBs have a small gap between the main part of the box and inside edges of the lid. Young snakes can easily squeeze through small gaps and escape, some have even suffocated in the escape attempt. Backing board (available from B&Q) can be cut to size and glued to the inside of the lid to seal the gap.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Definately second the RUB as a good home for a hatchling corn snake. I've had my carolina corn in one since he was brought home . He's 5 months old now and still has plenty of room in it. I use a heat mat under the tub and that is regulated by a mat stat which keeps one end of the tub at a regular heat. I also use a digital thermometer to keep an eye on the temps and to make sure the stat is regulating correctly. Food wise , they are really cheap to feed. I get a tub of fluffys , £5 for 15 and that lasts 3 months so they are cheap to feed.

The whole lot including snake cost me around £100 so its cheap to start up. Must say though....the mat stat is a must...heat mats can get very hot without a thermostat to regulate them.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

our local reptile shop have hatchlings and starter kits/containers and heat mats, drinks bowl, substrate ect for 50 pounds. And anti bacterial gel for handling. They have been very helpful. On the purchase of my neices corn snake.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

our local reptile shop have hatchlings and starter kits/containers and heat mats, drinks bowl, substrate ect for 50 pounds. And anti bacterial gel for handling. They have been very helpful. On the purchase of my neices corn snake. Although she was recomended to feed in a separate container so snake doesnt ingest the substrate


----------



## medicare (Dec 8, 2010)

The snakes at a reptile show or professional reptile store are usually about 45$ minimum. It also depends on how old the snake is. If its a baby its not as much. If its a full grown its a lot more.


----------

